# Devils Claw - A warning.



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I was chatting to my vet today. He is a homoepathic vet and uses these methods along side conventional medicine.

We were having a chat about the side effects of long term of Metacam and other NSAIDS, and i mentioned perhaps trying Devils Claw instead of, or aswell as.

He said that under no circumstances should DC and NSAIDS be used together, but that DC also causes the same side effects as Metacam, although its more tolerable than NSAIDS, and ideal for dogs that cant handle the likes of Metacam and Rimadyl.

There may be other components in the plant that do help protect against such severe side affects as intestinal and organ damage, but people should be aware that just because something is a natural product, it doesnt mean it doesnt come with risks.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Too many people think because something is natural it is safe. When I used to work in the health food business, I used to say 'Foxglove? Destroying angel? Hemlock? Thorn apple? Deadly nightshade? 
Plants can be just as pharmacologically potent as regular drugs. Interactions between them can be serious. If using herbs and a vetinary medicine is prescribed, always check with your vet (who is unlikely to know much about the herbal side) or a qualified medical herbalist.

Well done Nonnie for bringing this up.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

It was interesting when he said there would be no benefits to changing him over. He is at just as much risk of suffering liver/intestinal damage with DC as he with Metacam.

Metacam works more effectively than DC, so we are sticking with that.

Sadly there is not enough research into such products, so people blindly believe they are safe.


----------



## bevstretton (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you Nonnie for bringing this to attention, its too easy to pick up supplements and use alongside orothodox medicine

People forget that herbs are medicines too and taking the two together can be dangerous, also do not forget that taking any form of supplements long term, will also have adverse effects, causing more health problems
You should always seek a professional, but do not let that you from calling a professional, who should always contact your vet as a matter of fact, even to confirm the medication already given

Herbs and homeopathy remedies should never be used together either


----------



## Oldshep52 (Nov 14, 2016)

Re Devils Claw. I am taking my 12yr IoD Border Collie bitch off of Metacam and on to DC very much with the blessing of our vet. Metacam is probably causing some kidney issues that DC is unlikely to cause. Also it comes highly recommended by one of the top Border Collie people.


----------

